# Sony Projector



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

My friend and I hung my projector this evening electrician coming Wednesday and screen should hopefully be here by the weekend. It's starting to come together!


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

what kind of screen you going with? 

is hanging a projector possible for one person or is it a two person job?


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm going with the Da Lite HD Cinema by Joe Kane. It's 119 inches with a 1.3 gain. Hanging the projector is a two person job. To be honest it wasn't that bad. It's funny the most difficult part for us was connecting the universal mount to the projector. The Sony has three holes instead of four. Everything else was a piece of cake. My electrician is coming tomorrow and screen by next week.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

one other question on mounting projector to ceiling. what type of support is recommended. i assume it needs to be mounted to ceiling joist. should i nail additional support in case the joist is not in exact spot i want projector....similar to ceiling fan support.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

That's a very good question and I'm not sure. I was extremely lucky that I hade a support beam in the ideal place. I think it's also has a lot to do with the size and weight of the projector. What do you have or what are you considering?


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Finally projector has been hung! Electrician has come and outlet and HDMI cord have been run. The ceiling and walls have been painted Chicago Bears "Navy Blue"! I will try to hang the projector screen this week and it's 50:50 to get everything up and running before the Super Bowl!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

HoosierMizuno said:


> one other question on mounting projector to ceiling. what type of support is recommended. i assume it needs to be mounted to ceiling joist. should i nail additional support in case the joist is not in exact spot i want projector....similar to ceiling fan support.


Ceiling joist definitely, but I see you have already hung it. As others have said, the joist has to be close to the correct place and within the adjustment range of the projector's zoom for the screen you have. Avoid mounting it off center and trying to correct with lens shift. A little lens shift is not that bad, but a lot can lead to image deterioration, depending on the projector's optics.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

An update finally up and running! I love the picture and I finally ran auddessy and everything looks and sounds great. Quite a few upgrades and I need to use the Disney WOW to calibrate. My daughter is having a movie night for her 16th B Day Saturday so I have to get all of the wire management cleaned up but I'm very happy!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats! I know that your daughter and all her friends will love the setup.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks it took a lot of effort to get the projector up, new in ceiling speakers and new processor and AMPs set up but it was worth it. I love the end result but hate the work ... Lol


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats on getting your setup wrapped up! Not sure about that color maybe Honolulu blue would be nice. Can't wait to see some pics if they pop up.


----------

